# Toro Sno Pup



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone ever seen one of these? I inherited this two stroke a few years back when my grandfather passed away. It still works great and is circa late 1950's. I still have the owners manual and the original spark plug that was in the machine (not in there anymore for obvious reasons)

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=d4f43152-7c2c-1117-3ab8-4c101e13436d&size=>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks to be in good shape something to hang on to.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It's probably a collectors piece.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I use it to clear off decks, etc. Works awesome. Shoots the snow about 15-20 ft. It is in great shape. I cleaned the carb and it fired up on the first two-three pulls.

Really great little toy.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i could use one like that to clear off the pond....


amazing its 50 years old..
i bet if you bought a new one today.. come the year 2040 it would long since be trashed.. just shows the quality of the past...


----------

